# Bench Test ESC



## spiderdan (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello,
I'm in a club at my university and we are trying to create a quadcopter. I wired the Electronic Speed Controller to the one of the motors on Saturday and we tried to bench test the device to no avail. There are three wires coming out of the motor, and it is my understanding that it does not matter which order these wires are connected to the esc, but I can reverse any two if the prop spins backwards. I connected the positive from the esc to the LiPo battery. I had the brown and orange wires from the esc connected to a signal generator (brown = negative, orange = positive.) I had the signal generator set for a square ttl wave. I tried 8, 16 and 32 kHz. I started at 20% duty cycle and worked my way up. The motor didn't budge. I looked at the wave on the oscilloscope and it seemed alright. Proper frequency, minimum at 0v and max at 5v. varied with duty cycle. Nice square wave. Am I doing anything wrong? I'm really just trying to verify that I had the unit hooked up correctly so that I can check other things. It's possible that our esc may have burned up somewhere along the way.


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

On most brushless speed controls there is usually 5 bigger wires that go to the motor and battery. There is also a group of three ribbon wire that connects to the receiver. There is a positive, negative and a signal wire. Try this website for servo lead info. http://www.fatlion.com/sailplanes/servos.html

Since this a mostly a rc car forum you might want to try a website that deals with mostly airplanes and helicopters.

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/index.php


----------



## CheckMyBrain (Jul 15, 2011)

You have an A,B,C wire. You would swap A and C around to change rotation but B has to go to B.


----------



## spiderdan (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies SJacquez and CheckMyBrain! SJacquez, I asked on rcgroups as you suggested. It looks like I was using the wrong frequency and duty cycle, although my frequency generator may or may not allow a small enough duty cycle for this too work.

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1586040#post20610970


----------



## hockey1994 (Jul 7, 2011)

4h club is looking at speed passion club esc motor combo. Does anybody have any opinions, criticisms on speed passion electronics?


----------

